# SureFire A2 Aviator bulb problems.



## FNG (Nov 21, 2009)

The light was purchased in July and after two sets of batteries, the main bulb stopped lighting up. It was not burnt and the fillament was intact. I finally got around to calling SF last week and told them the problem after taking out on a hunting trip (brought along my G2Z for the incandescent part). The CSR told me that it was not a warranty problem and I would have to buy a new replacement bulb. After some persistence, he sent me a new one.

I got it yesterday (4 days later) and this new bulb does not have a white output and there some holes in the center of the beam (like a beam with a smooth reflector). Anyway, I just ordered a Lumens Factory HO-A2.


----------



## Inliner (Nov 21, 2009)

So the bulb was burnt afterall? I don't get it. Did it have continuity on a DMM?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 21, 2009)

FNG said:


> Anyway, I just ordered a Lumens Factory HO-A2.





Good call, it they seem to be higher in quality and more consistent that the factory offering. Next to FM's Strion mod, the HO-A2 is one of the neatness aftermarket pieces to ever become available for the A2. I think you'll be pleased with it.


----------



## quokked (Nov 22, 2009)

FNG said:


> I got it yesterday (4 days later) and this new bulb does not have a white output and there some holes in the center of the beam (like a beam with a smooth reflector). Anyway, I just ordered a Lumens Factory HO-A2.




Don't dispair on your SF A2 Bulb Yet... Try rotating the bulb.
Due to the gaps in the reflector (where the LEDs go) that can improve your beam quality.... 

:twothumbs Incan A2's are awesome...


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 22, 2009)

What's up with all these threads about Surefires quality and customer service? Isn't that why they're so expensive? Everytime somebody asks why their so expensive people say because of the quality and hassle free guarantee supposedly. I love the beam profile they put out, but that's all they have in my opinion. Hope that doesn't start an uproar here...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 22, 2009)

WHT_GE8 said:


> What's up with all these threads about Surefires quality and customer service? Isn't that why they're so expensive? Everytime somebody asks why their so expensive people say because of the quality and hassle free guarantee supposedly. I love the beam profile they put out, but that's all they have in my opinion. Hope that doesn't start an uproar here...



Wrong thread, try posting in this one https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3169887#post3169887

Bill


----------



## FNG (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally got the HO-A2 today and it's not working. It gives me continuity on the side of the post but not the top.







As for the original lamp assembly, there's no continuity even though everything looks ok.


----------



## FNG (Dec 3, 2009)

I took it to a file and everything is working now. I think the HO-A2 LA is a bit taller because it doesnt tighten all the way. 

Set to manual shutter and aperture so it just shows the difference between the two beams. The HO-A2 has a more defined spot but both are the same color at it's brightest, which is more yellow than my UK 4AA light. 

HO-A2





MA02


----------



## balticvid (Mar 17, 2010)

My center bulb went out on my A2. 
I got a replacement from Lighthound. That didn't work.

They sent me another bulb. That didn't work either.
2 bad bulbs?
I just sent the 2 bulbs back to Lighthound.

The origional A2 bulb looks ok to me. I don't see a break in the 
filament.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2010)

In my experience the HO-A2 is a bit taller and depresses the contact more if you screw it down tight. I've noticed that sometimes after using it, the factory lamp would not work again without a bit of monkeying around with it.


----------



## computernut (Mar 17, 2010)

balticvid said:


> My center bulb went out on my A2.
> I got a replacement from Lighthound. That didn't work.
> 
> They sent me another bulb. That didn't work either.
> ...


 
I had this problem with my HO-A2. The brass lug is a bit too long depending on your model of A2 (4-sided flat vs 3-sided round). I took a dremel tool to the bottom contact and it works fine for me. Take a little off at a time because if you take too much you're pooched. 

The problem is that there are two contact points, one being the center post and the other is the bottom of the round silver disk. If the center post is too long it will keep the disk from making contact. If you don't have a scratched groove in the bottom of the disk this is your problem as it should be making contact with the silver rim that sticks out of the body. If you shorten the center post too much then the disk makes contact but it will be too short to reach the center contact pad in the body. 4-sided flat bodies seem to have a bit more space than the 3-sided round ones so that's probably why Lumens Factory makes their HO-A2 a bit longer.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine was the 3-sided round one. I know some of the newer A2 factory bulbs don't work well in the older flat sided model because of what you describe.


----------



## balticvid (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the early flat sided body. 
I filed one of the pins a little. Maybe it wasn't enough.
What you said about the contacts make sense.

I didn't mail the bulbs yet. I'll open the package and 
file some more when I get home.

Thanks again for your help.
I'll let you know what happends.


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 17, 2010)

WHT_GE8 said:


> What's up with all these threads about Surefires quality and customer service? Isn't that why they're so expensive? Everytime somebody asks why their so expensive people say because of the quality and hassle free guarantee supposedly. I love the beam profile they put out, but that's all they have in my opinion. Hope that doesn't start an uproar here...



I'm no Surefire fanboy - I only have one Surefire and am not in a hurry to buy any more.
However the one I do have (A2) seems to be well made and it puts out a good beam. In fact it really throws a long beam for the size of the head - when I go camping I make sure to bring my A2 with me.

The main reason I am in no hurry to buy another Surefire is partly value for money - I get more from my dollar when I buy Quark, Jetbeam, Olight, Nitecore, Liteflux or whatever. The other part is battery requirement - I have AAA & AA & 16340 & 18650 & 25500 & 32600 batteries and lights that use them. Surefire doesn't seem to offer much in the way of lights that use anything other than CR123a cells. I use nothing but rechargeable batteries in all my lights - the A2 is running on some AW 16340 LiPO4 cells which seem to work pretty good (the runtime isn't a huge issue for me, I have spare cells and spare lights too).

If someone is a big Surefire fan and buys over a dozen of them that's fine by me. They are good lights that are well made and have great output, if the price doesn't bother you (if the price does bother you then there are lots of other choices out there) then why not buy 'em.


----------



## balticvid (Mar 17, 2010)

I filed as much as I could, trying each time as I took some brass away.
Still didn't work.

I'm sending them back.
I'll keep you guys informed.
Thanks,


----------



## WildChild (Mar 19, 2010)

Last time I had problems with A2 bulbs, the problem turned out to be the A2 itself. The center contact was a bit too deep and 3 out of the 5 bulbs tried didn't work in the light. I initially purchased my A2 with 1 spare bulb and I got 3 more from SF for free to try. They finally replaced the A2 itself and it was much better than the first one I had. All 5 bulbs work in this one and the red LEDs flood is not ringy anymore!


----------



## balticvid (Mar 20, 2010)

Well if nothing else works, I'll have to contact Surefire.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NE450No2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have Lumens Factory HO A2 bulbs in both of my A2 Aviators.

I receintly bought 2 more Ho A2 bulbs for spares, when they arrived I tried both of them in my EDC A2.

Both worked great.


----------



## Illum (Apr 13, 2010)

balticvid said:


> The origional A2 bulb looks ok to me. I don't see a break in the
> filament.



Other than the two MN61s I've fried while trying out 3x17670s none of my blown surefire lamps ever showed me that the filament is broken
the continuity test will almost always tell me its dead.

Also, while both lamps are working, the round will not work in the squares but 1 out of 3 squares [hey, all I had was 3 squares and a round at that time] will work in the round:shrug:

After 2006[?], all A2 lamps sent out by Surefire are meant for the round variety, I get nervous when using my squares. While replacements are readily available from surefire, they are most likely going to be incompatible:green:


----------



## FNG (Apr 14, 2010)

Didn't know this thread was still around. The HO-A2 has been working fine except when you lightly press the switch and there's a half dim beam coming out the front.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 15, 2010)

FNG said:


> Didn't know this thread was still around. The HO-A2 has been working fine except when you lightly press the switch and there's a half dim beam coming out the front.


 
That's a sign the batteries are depleated. The A2's regulator does that, it's quite fussy about voltage, even apparently good batteries can produce that half powered glow. My 4 square sided A2-BK did that. Haven't had the same problem with my newer round sided one.


----------



## jjbovenzi (Dec 7, 2013)

FNG said:


> The light was purchased in July and after two sets of batteries, the main bulb stopped lighting up. It was not burnt and the fillament was intact. I finally got around to calling SF last week and told them the problem after taking out on a hunting trip (brought along my G2Z for the incandescent part). The CSR told me that it was not a warranty problem and I would have to buy a new replacement bulb. After some persistence, he sent me a new one.
> 
> I got it yesterday (4 days later) and this new bulb does not have a white output and there some holes in the center of the beam (like a beam with a smooth reflector). Anyway, I just ordered a Lumens Factory HO-A2.



Yes I know I've resurrected a 4 year old thread but I think you'll see for good reason. 

I recently picked up a used square A2 Aviator for $50. It needed a bulb and I ordered one from Surefire no problem. I had the same issue with mine as the OP had with his, no illumination from the incandescent bulb but the LEDs worked fine. After scouring the web I discovered that the new MA02 bulbs won't work in the older square A2's. So here's what I did to make it work. Take a small piece of aluminum foil and make a tiny ball with it and place in in the center of the assembly where the center contact point is. Apparently on the square A2's the center contact sits lower and will not reach the bottom contact on the bulb. By making the little ball of aluminum foil you will fill that gap when you screw the head back on. Just make sure you don't make the ball too big so it shorts out on the side contacts. It took me a couple tries to get it right but it works now!!!

Hope that helps someone else who is scratching their heads for the same issue.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 9, 2013)

You could try adding a small blob of solder at the contact point of the bulb as well. I discontinued use of the HO-A2 lamp in Aviators because of the issue with the factory lamps not making good contact after using the HO-A2. You could try an HO-A2 in an older Aviator though as a better fit than the current factory lamps.


----------



## balticvid (Dec 10, 2013)

Great info guys. You solved my problem...
Tanks


----------



## chainsolid (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello All
I Have Surefire A2 HA WH BK,if i want to change MA02 to HO A2 form lumen factory is ok or not?
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi,

We have recently changed the design of the HO-A2 lamp to a brand new one that can fit both the older squared bodies and newer round bodies.
Contact and fitment has been improved as well.
You are welcome to buy one for your light to test.
Our No-Hassle warranty and satisfaction guarantee applies for all our products.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## jellydonut (Feb 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have recently changed the design of the HO-A2 lamp to a brand new one that can fit both the older squared bodies and newer round bodies.
> Contact and fitment has been improved as well.
> ...



If you have recently changed the design, can we take that to mean it is not being discontinued any time soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Jellydonut,

Yes, the module has been completely redesigned. The bulb is unchanged.

We do not have any plans to discontinue the HO-A2 or any of our incandescent lineups.
On the contrary, I would like to keep them in our lineup for as long as possible.

I think 90% of the manufacturers (if not more) has already discontinued their incandescent products or has stopped support for them completely.
That is why I want to continue the incandescent lineup so Incan lovers will not be forced to go LED.
Although sales are getting slower and slower as the days gone by, I still consider the incandescent lineups to be our core products and an important part of Lumens Factory's heritage.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## archimedes (Feb 16, 2017)

That is good to hear !


----------



## sgt253 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good indeed! I will continue to buy them.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Jellydonut,
> 
> Yes, the module has been completely redesigned. The bulb is unchanged.



Who carries the redesigned version?


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2017)

probably still LF, buy it direct from Hong Kong via their website


----------



## ampdude (Feb 19, 2017)

Illum said:


> probably still LF, buy it direct from Hong Kong via their website



I didn't think that worked anymore. Especially since it got hacked and all our passwords are out there now.


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2017)

Wasn't aware they got hacked.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2017)

We have the redesigned version in stock now and EDC Plus should have them in a week or 2.

Yes, we were hacked in 2008. 
We only use Paypal for payment, so thankfully no Credit Card information or anything was leaked.

After the incident we switched to a new system where the customer's information were not saved and secruity tightened.
All members information were wiped clean.

No more member login and passwords after that, everything is treated as guest purchases and customer's information all wiped from the server after we received it and got it printed out which is basically within 12 hours.
We have never had a problem ever since.


Cheers,

Mark


----------

